
Studying the Brain with Quantum Mechanics - kristianpaul
https://youtu.be/xsGJkSDtLvo
======
kristianpaul
Quantum mechanics may not seem like it has anything to do with human
psychology, but some psychologists are starting to borrow concepts from the
field to help make human behavior more predictable.

